# Form 8938 under the Streamlined Program



## Meg123 (May 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I am working on becoming compliant and preparing my documents for the Streamlined Program and I am very glad that I found this forum. I am hoping that someone of you might be able to help with a query.

I'm currently filling Form 8938, and under "Duplicative reporting" in the instructions, we do not have to disclose certain accounts if we've already filed them on the 3520, 3520-A, 8891, or 8621 if they were filed on a timely basis. 

If we are filing the 3 years back as per the Streamlined Program, would this mean that we would have to disclose all the accounts on Form 8938 even though we're also filing the other forms (just because they are not being filed on time)?

Also, do we file the last 3 years of 3520 and 3520-A forms to Ogden, separate from the rest of the tax returns?

Would appreciate if anyone could shed some light. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There is no penalty for FBAR or FATCA over-reporting.

Regarding the 3520s, the IRS's instructions read: "Please note that all delinquent information returns being filed under this procedure should be sent to the address below with the rest of the submission." Note that FBARs (FinCEN Form 114) are filed electronically, but the IRS wants copies in your Streamlined Program submission.


----------

